# invisible fence with pond or river??



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

We want to help my son set up a fence for his new dog . His yard will
be bordered on one side by a river. 

If he puts the wire inside the river edge he is afraid the dog will always be hesitant to play in the river when he wants it to & when the collar is off.

Has anyone done a fence where it cancels out at the water(doubled &twisted) or enters the water for a distance??


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I would just have the fence end some distance away from the water and take the out to the river when he wants to get him some exercise (supervised). If that area is not fenced, I wouldn't put it past a dog to swim across a river or downstream past his fence to go exploring (the whole point of a fence is to prevent this! Also, while most fence collars are water resistant (ie ok in the rain), they do not like to be submerged!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

It depends on the dog. If the fence zaps the dog from getting too close he may not want to pass the line to go into the river when it is ok but he also may ignore the fence and go through anyway. We tried the invisible fence and our dog would not go past a certain point on one side but ran through with a yelp on the other side of the yard so we gave up.


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

This is the method you should use for a three sided fence...










There should be 3 to 5 feet between the two wires in the loop.

Here is the Petsafe invisible fence manual...http://support.petsafe.net/ics/support/DLRedirect.asp?fileID=64049 the sample layouts are on page six.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the idea!!

Cowcreekgeeks...I learned a lot from that manual.

Golden Mom..I am thinking that not including the water may be best also.
I just hope he will learn to play while supervised and not be tempted 
when inside his fence.


----------



## Itsme (Jan 12, 2008)

Our dogs know where the boundry is and will not cross it.....end of discussion,
Regardless if their collars are off of them or not.
However I have a friend at work and her dog knows when the collar is off and will head for the neighbors when ever she gets a chance...lol. 
This probably isn't hepful at all,sorry.


----------

